# Booting into Safe Mode. WTF?!



## DJSgalaxy (Sep 2, 2011)

Here's the situation... I'm running 605 rooted, removed some bloat, nothin fancy. Today, the menu button on my DX stopped working so I figured I'd reboot to see if it made any difference. Upon reboot it got stuck at red M. Did a battery pull then power on, reboot into CWM recovery. Rebooted fine, still no menu button. I decide to do an SBF to 602 take the 605 update then head in to Verizon for a warranty claim or at least Asurion. Now it gets stuck at the red M after the sbf. 20 minutes later, after being left at the red M while I thought things over, the phone boots into safe mode and all my apps, old texts, and settings are still on the phone. Isn't the sbf supposed to return the phone to factory fresh? What's up with the safe mode thing? Any insight is GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Safe mode is entered via a key combo and is essentially the same as for a PC.
sbf is only really for system
Data, cache, dalvik and battery stats will all still be present.
You can factory reset in stock recovery to get back to a warranty safe state.


----------



## DJSgalaxy (Sep 2, 2011)

Ok, now getting into stock recovery is as easy as holding home and power until the android pops up right? If so, I can't get in. The android doesn't pop up and I get stuck at the M...


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Stock is volume down home and power I think...not positive but I can check into it if that doesn't work for you


----------



## DJSgalaxy (Sep 2, 2011)

Won't go into stock recovery. Home + power, When red M pops up let off power. No dice. There is kind of a faint haptic vibration as the phone powers up. Is that an idea of something gone wrong? If the menu button is broken in the depressed postition would that affect me being able to get into stock recovery?


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Hold volume down, power and home

I can't imagine a broken menu button breaking recovery

The vibration just means the phone is at a certain point on the boot process


----------



## DJSgalaxy (Sep 2, 2011)

Ok, got into recovery and did the factory reset. It's been 10 minutes, still waiting at the M...


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

Well if your phone still boots then you can re root and use terminal emulator to get into stock recovery with 
su
reboot recovery
That's the only way I can think of if your home button is broken.
Edit: I guess you don't need to get into recovery anymore.

"Without man, there is no problem, no man no problem." -Stalin


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

All I can say is try to sbf again with another data wipe after just to be certain

I've noticed that sometimes stock recovery leaves things behind after a wipe

You might not even need to sbf again
Another reset might be all you need


----------



## DJSgalaxy (Sep 2, 2011)

Phone isn't booting, can't get back into stock recovery. Gonna try an SBF for the 3rd time tonight. If it doesn't work, I'll whip out the business expense card and snap up the bionic or charge in the morning. lol


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Best of luck

If it means getting a bionic then I hope you're bricked


----------



## DJSgalaxy (Sep 2, 2011)

LOL I know right?! Damn well it finally booted up but it's still in freakin safe mode. It has to be the damn menu button that's screwing my dx up. It's the only thing that has changed since this morning.


----------



## thebust (Aug 27, 2011)

try sbf'ing again, this time grab the .605 file, go into stock recovery (hold menu home+power button until little android guy appears, then hit the vol up+down buttons for the menu to show up), a factory reset/wipe cache and reboot. once that happens install rom manager and flash the newest version of cwm, boot into the recovery via rom manager or d2bootstrap, wipe cache, then go to advance > wipe dalvik cache. if that doesnt work get adb on your computer and run a logcat, paste the contents of the logcat on a pastebin then show us


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

The menu key must think it's bring pressed, put pressure on the menu key and wobble your finger around or just rock it to see if you can relieve some pressure
If so, then you might be able to boot regularly


----------

